
Show HN: Snipper – Lets you collaborate on the same code in real time - red93
https://snipper.io
======
thecatspaw
> iubenda hosts this content and only collects the Personal Data strictly
> necessary for it to be provided

> Analytics > Google Analytics > Personal Data: Cookies and Usage Data

Google analytics is not strictly required for your website to work. GDPR
requires that everything not absolutely required for operating the website,
must be opt-in.

~~~
red93
Ok thanks for reporting, i'll make sure to change it so that user have to opt-
in

~~~
fiatjaf
No! Don't agree! These people are trying to run your life.

------
Alex3917
Every company that has built this over the last 20 years has eventually shut
down, and it's not like they didn't execute on the vision well; their products
were incredibly good and mature. Do you see that the market has changed, or is
there something you're doing that's different? I guess it's not immediately
obvious to me why this and now.

~~~
red93
That is a good point. This was mainly a personal challenge to build a side
project that could be useful in the shortest time possible (end up building
this in 2 day), so my focus is not to build the next big thing but just
building somethig and having fun in the process ;)

~~~
Alex3917
Fair enough, I figured that might be the case. I didn't mean to criticize, I
was just curious if there was actually some macro thing going on that I wasn't
seeing.

------
parruda
Would you be open to some collaboration? I created a serverless platform for
Ruby. It would be cool if there was a button on snipper.io to run the Ruby
code as a faastruby.io function!

~~~
red93
Yes why not! I am not a Ruby developer but you can write me an e-mail with all
the info about your project at the address you find on the website!

------
bastijn
This comes with VSCode (free) and VS (full version) for those who didn't know
but are interested in working on code together in GDocs/o365 fashion.
Including debugging even.

[https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2017/11/15/live-
share](https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2017/11/15/live-share)

------
antoniomika
Made something similar to this a while ago (albeit, a lot simpler, replaces
transfer.sh for me, and is self-hosted:
[https://github.com/antoniomika/Sharer](https://github.com/antoniomika/Sharer)).
Mine is based on Firepad ([https://firepad.io/](https://firepad.io/)) but both
use Firebase as the underlying data source/RTDB.

~~~
red93
Cool! i didn't know about firepad, yes i used Firebase too, it was the
simplier solution to build something fast

------
GIFtheory
For a low-tech solution, GNU Screen can also be used to share a terminal.
e.g.,
[http://wiki.networksecuritytoolkit.org/index.php/HowTo_Share...](http://wiki.networksecuritytoolkit.org/index.php/HowTo_Share_A_Terminal_Session_Using_Screen#Sharing_A_Screen_Session_With_Another_User)

~~~
bwasti
As well as tmux! But neither offer multiple cursor support.

------
bwasti
I made a Vim plugin somewhat like this a while back

[https://github.com/bwasti/vim-multiuser](https://github.com/bwasti/vim-
multiuser)

It’d be interesting to standardize the diff protocol for live collaboration
tools. Everyone uses a slightly different mechanism.

~~~
anderspitman
Are you using something other than CRDTs or Operational Transforms?

------
duiker101
Unfortunately it looks very broken on Opera for Mac
[https://imgur.com/a/9QeUz8x](https://imgur.com/a/9QeUz8x) I think that for
some reason the bootstrap css is not loading.

~~~
red93
Thanks for reporting! I'll fix asap

------
buu700
Ran into a few errors the first time I loaded it (looks good after a refresh
though): [https://i.imgur.com/xflIFYN.png](https://i.imgur.com/xflIFYN.png)

~~~
red93
Thanks for reporting! I'll make sure to check them out

------
louiskottmann
Floobits does real-time caret-sharing between common editors like
Emacs/Vim/Intellij/Atom and maybe more.

(I'm just a happy casual user)

~~~
red93
Cool, didn't know about Floobits, i'm sure it is very more complete and
polished than my simple side project ;)

------
jookyboi
For a more robust team snippet organizer:
[https://www.cacher.io](https://www.cacher.io)

~~~
red93
Cool project!

------
icebraining
Well done, it's quite fast and usable. I'm not sure I ever felt this need,
though; what led you to build it?

~~~
Jackim
Tools like this are awesome for remote 1-on-1 tutoring.

------
injidup
Why use a web interface when you can use Visual Studio Code with Live
Share?[https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2017/11/15/live-
share](https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2017/11/15/live-share)

~~~
red93
Simply beacuse not everybody uses VS Code ;) Of course if the whole team uses
VS Code the Live share function is way more powerful of my simple tool and i
recommend using that :)

~~~
injidup
Actually one service I do use a bit is
[https://godbolt.org/](https://godbolt.org/) a C++ compiler explorer. It would
be nice if their editor could work collaboratively.

You can share snippets there but can't edit them with another person.

~~~
red93
Yes compling and building code in real time would be a very nice feature to
add!

------
apexkid
No language specific formatting, no boiler code, no auto compilation
detection. I will just use google docs.

------
kiechu
It sounded exciting, but it would be much better as a plugin to IDE.

~~~
icebraining
On the other hand, this can be used right now by everyone, not just those who
use a particular IDE.

------
cameronhowe
Is there supposed to be syntax highlighting?

I'm only blocking the trackers.

~~~
red93
It really depends on the language you are using, i'm using this library for
the editor [https://github.com/atularen/ngx-monaco-
editor](https://github.com/atularen/ngx-monaco-editor)

------
zacharypinter
Neat!

Minor typo at the bottom:

s/wite/write

~~~
red93
Thank you! Thanks for repoting the typo ;)

~~~
int0verflow
s/repoting/reporting :D

------
hello2
Is there any way you could make an eclipse plugin for this? This is what
developers in a company usually use, and that is where the code is written.
This tool is useful for a coding interview maybe...

~~~
red93
Thanks for the suggestion! I really don't know how to build an eclipse plug-in
but i'll consider it!

------
conradk
Data collection without consent, from an Italian website, with GDPR in place ?

And you say you collect "Personal Data: Cookies, Usage Data and various types
of Data". What does "Various types of data" mean ?

[https://www.iubenda.com/privacy-
policy/87096999](https://www.iubenda.com/privacy-policy/87096999)

~~~
red93
Thanks for reporting it has been reportd before, im tring to fix this issue as
fast as i can, i build this website in 2 days as sort of a challenge so i
might have missed something.

